# Perf-Logs



## Festplatte (29. Dezember 2010)

Frage: Ich habe unter C: bei meinem Windows 7 - 64 Bit SB einen Ordner namens "PerfLogs". Wozu ist der gut?


----------



## DubioserKerl (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PerfLogs*

IIRC kommen da die Logs des "Performance Monitor" (Leistungsanzeige?) - Programms rein.

Kann den ja testweise mal umbenennen und schauen, ob Windows sich beschwert. Wenn nicht, kannst du ihn löschen. Oder - wenn er nicht zu groß ist - lässt du ihn einfach in Ruhe.

DK


----------

